

Pyramid Pitching - kirillzubovsky
http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2012/09/pyramid-pitching

======
kirillzubovsky
I think here Dan gives a good example of how one's pitch should be logically
structured to progress from dead simple overview to details, enticing the
receiver to either listen or to move on. We all know this, but I bet most of
us (myself definitely included) fail miserably at executing properly.

